# Kaufberatung PC-Lenkrad + Pedal für auf die Couch (Nicht auf Schreibtisch!)



## gerrard87 (19. Dezember 2015)

*Kaufberatung PC-Lenkrad + Pedal für auf die Couch (Nicht auf Schreibtisch!)*

Hey Buddies,

suche ein PC-Lenkrad mit Pedal (Schalthebel nicht notwendig) für aktuelle als auch kommende PC-Titel. 

Wichtig: Gespielt wird auf der Couch, nicht Schreibtisch! Jetzt weiss ich nicht ob die gängigen Lenkräder überhaupt geeignet sind um auf Knien/Beinen aufzuliegen. Ist das zu empfehlen? Oder sind hierbei Lenkräder mit ausfahrbarem Ständer besser? In den ganzen Youtube-Videos wird immer auf dem Schreibtisch gespielt.

Force-Feedback und Genauigkeit sind mir auch sehr wichtig. Der Preis sollte bei bis 200 Euro liegen.

Könnt Ihr mir da Tipps und Kaufempfehlungen geben ?

Besten Dank Jungs


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung PC-Lenkrad + Pedal für auf die Couch (Nicht auf Schreibtisch!)*

Force Feedback auf dem Schoß? Wie soll das denn funktionieren? Für Force Feedback muss das Lenkrad befestigt sein, weil sonst würde sich ja der Sockel bewegen, ergo hättest du ein verfälschtes Feedback.


----------



## gerrard87 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung PC-Lenkrad + Pedal für auf die Couch (Nicht auf Schreibtisch!)*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Force Feedback auf dem Schoß? Wie soll das denn funktionieren? Für Force Feedback muss das Lenkrad befestigt sein, weil sonst würde sich ja der Sockel bewegen, ergo hättest du ein verfälschtes Feedback.



Ich dacht beim FOrce-Feedback vibriert jediglich etwas das Lenkrad. Also nix mit Knie/Beine auflegen.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung PC-Lenkrad + Pedal für auf die Couch (Nicht auf Schreibtisch!)*



gerrard87 schrieb:


> Ich dacht beim FOrce-Feedback vibriert jediglich etwas das Lenkrad. Also nix mit Knie/Beine auflegen.



Force, also Kraft, quasi wie Lenkkräfte 
Und selbst wenn das nur vibriert, ist der Motor trotzdem in dem Sockel, und wenn das nicht richtig fixiert ist vibriert der Sockel mit


----------



## gerrard87 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung PC-Lenkrad + Pedal für auf die Couch (Nicht auf Schreibtisch!)*

also ist das Wheel Stand Pro auch nicht das wahre?

Dachte das V2 Deluxe ist mit so vielen Lenkräden kompatibel, dass man da schon das richtige Paket findet.

Welches Lenkrad ist grundsätzlich das beste Logitech vs. Thrustmaster oder gibt es da noch andere?

Bei Thrustmaster gibt es Modelle bei dem die Schaltwippen sich nicht mit drehen, total dumm das ganze oder nicht?


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung PC-Lenkrad + Pedal für auf die Couch (Nicht auf Schreibtisch!)*

Also die Idee ein FFB-Lenkrad auf dem Schoß zu betreiben, würde ich komplett fallen lassen. Das Force Feedback bei Rennspielen/-simulationen besteht (zum Glück) nicht nur aus Vibration, sondern es werden Lenkkräfte mehr oder weniger stark nachgebildet. Auch wenn bei preiswerteren Lenkrädern diese Kräfte nicht besonders hoch sind, aber du brauchst dennoch etwas, woran du das Lenkrad befestigen kannst.  Entweder irgendeinen Wheelstand oder falls du kreativ und handwerklich begabt bist, könntest du dir auch was zur Befestigung selberbasteln. Die Eigenbaulösung wäre vermutlich nicht ganz so schick, aber preiswerter als eine originale Lenkradhalterung.

Was das Lenkrad selber angeht ........ der preiswerteste Einstieg wäre in meinen Augen ein (eventuell gebrauchtes) Driving Force GT. Bezüglich der Technik (u.a. 900° Lenkwinkel) bietet es das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Sollte es in der Bucht schon für unter 100€ geben.
Ein andere Empfehlung, aber auch etwas teurer, ist dann das Thrustmaster T150. Das hat modernere Technik und auch ein stärkeres und besseres Force Feedback. Das T150 wäre zumindest mein persönlicher Favorit für den Einstieg. Gute Technik zum vernünftigen Preis. Da drehen sich auch die Schaltwippen mit. 

Übrigens .... von sämtlichen (billigen) "Kaufhaus-Lenkrädern" von Speedlink, Hama, Trust o.ä. würde ich die Finger lassen. Das ist nur billiger Plastikschrott, die nicht mal die 50 oder 80€ wert sind. Mach da einen großen Bogen drum, denn damit wirst du keinen Spaß haben. Dein Blick sollte eigentlich nur auf Logitech, Thrustmaster (oder bei etwas größerem Geldbeutel auf Fanatec) fallen.

Gruß
Ernie

Edit: Grad ein deutsches Video zum T150 gefunden -> klick.


----------

